# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  iPhone DATA RECOVERY - How to Recover Data from Dead iPhone - استعادة البيانات من ايفون ميت

## mohamed73

فى هذا الفيديو عرض لعمليه استرجاع البيانات من بورد ايفون التالف او ما يطلق عليها الداتا ريكفرى او البورد سواب وهى نفس طريقه فك ايكلاود ايفون عن طريق الهاردوير وذلك عن طريق نقل مجموعه القطع المتعلقه بالبيانات والتشفير وهم الذاكره والمعالج والايبروم والبيزباند, اتمنى لكم مشاهده ممتعه    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

